# 10k to invest



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Ive decided to not pay all my cash off my mortgage and to keep 10k for a "rainy day". I dont want to fix it in for any more than one year but it can go into anything that will make some interest.

Its a big ask with current interest rates but any good ideas? I can get 3.25%from Nationwide ISA.

Any better ideas?


----------



## quattro (Aug 28, 2006)

Buy shares in Inchcape. I wish I did when they where 11p a few months ago, they are 33p now, but 18 months ago they where 480p a share.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

quattro said:


> Buy shares in Inchcape. I wish I did when they where 11p a few months ago, they are 33p now, but 18 months ago they where 480p a share.


Any invest what you can afford to loose when it comes to shares.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

quattro said:


> Buy shares in Inchcape. I wish I did when they where 11p a few months ago, they are 33p now, but 18 months ago they where 480p a share.


I dont know much about this kind of thing but id see anything motor trade related (especially new cars) a risky bet, with the scrapage scheme ending shortly and finance still not easy to get for most people, i think the recent growth will be a flash in the pan.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Any invest what you can afford to loose when it comes to shares.


Yep thats rule number 1 with any share purchase :thumb:

I would look at share investment, probably set yourself £2-3k to play with while you find your feet. The more volitile shares are the AIM stock as these can sometimes return 10 times the investment in just a few days, but can obviously do the opposite 

I am in JLP (Platinum) at present and have taken a knock since their takeover bid for BRR. The deal is not done and dusted yet so the price is hovvering around 30p, yet it jumped from 31p to 35p at close on friday in just a few hours. Once the merger is complete i feel the only way is up for them. BUt i must stress you *do your own reaserch *

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:JLP.L&display=summary&it=le


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Great, thanks for the ideas. I have a few shares already, long term things really, dividends come in handy and some perks.

I have been knocked HUGELY with 199 barclays shares, they were worth a fortune more than they are now!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Raife said:


> Great, thanks for the ideas. I have a few shares already, long term things really, dividends come in handy and some perks.
> 
> I have been knocked HUGELY with 199 barclays shares, they were worth a fortune more than they are now!!


If i were you i'd go see an independent financial advisor. They will give you a questionnaire to assess your attitude towards the risk you're willing to take with the money and then create an investment portfolio to suit.


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

i'd keep my money where i could see it..... trade some motors for a year, minimal risk and you'll probably return a much higher yield in the current climate!!
just cheap n cheerful around 5k a motor i reckon


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not sure their is such a thing as an "independent" financial advisor. I invested 25k in a with profit bond once, the advisor got £250 commision. I wonder if the commision is the same on all products. If they are not I find independence a hard thing to believe!

Thats why I have come here to ask more impartial advice lol lol lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll take care of it for you


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

If you are interested in going the share route I would highly getting yourself a copy of “The Naked Trader” by Robbie Burns, it’s a very easy read and starts you off on the basics explaining all the jargon, once you’ve read it you can follow Robbie’s trades on his website which is updated twice a week.
One think the book will drum into you are: only invest what you can afford to loose, never take financial advice form a forum or bulletin board!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

gold?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yesh toight!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Well looks like my JLP hunce (prayer) has been answered in the past hour a news release and up 18% (30% since last thursday!)


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah they are looking well mate, I guess a bit of a find in Madagascar in the future and they will rocket.


----------



## jordanP (Jul 14, 2009)

I second the recommendation for Robbie Burn's book. If you want to read further, then move onto 'come into my trading room'.


----------

